# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Artikel voeten en houding: heb je vragen over voeten (2)

## peteroomens

Eerder heb ik de mogelijkheid gegeven om (kosteloos) vragen met betrekking tot voeten te stellen. Ik heb daar even over getwijfeld in verband met de (door mij) verwachte stroom vragen. Enigszins verbaasd trek ik de conclusie dat voeten geen vragen oproepen, ik heb ze in ieder geval nog niet gehad. Wil je toch iets meer weten, bezoek dan mijn site drbody.nl, klik op Nederlandse vlag en klik op 'voetweetjes'.
Succes, Peter

----------


## rhaj112

ik heb dan toch een Vraagje:
hoe behandel je het best eelt aan de voeten en hoe vermijd je dat het steeds terugkeert?

----------


## plukkie

toch ook een vraagje. op internet lees je veel over dove voeten in combinatie met neuropathie,, hoe komt het dan toch dat ik met deze klachten 3 keer bij een neuroloog ben geweest en dat hij na de derde keer pas de woorden polyneuropathie gebruikte.. ook met een enkele e.m.g. onderzoek en daarna met anti-depressiva naar huis gestuurd te zijn weet ik nog niet hoe en wat ik verder nog ga ondervinden .. het lijkt wel of neurologen hier hun kop voor in het zand steken

----------


## peteroomens

Eeltvorming is een beschermmechanisme van de huid. Wanneer er te veel druk of wrijving is, reageert de huid daarop. Onder de voeten is er natuurlijk altijd al druk door ons lichaamsgewicht. Door het feit dat wij niet (meer) gewend zijn om blootsvoets te lopen, is de huid van de voetzool bovendien extra gevoelig geworden. Zover algemeen.
Extreme eeltvorming kan een aantal oorzaken hebben: b.v. te kleine schoenen, (te) hoge hakken. Belangrijk is de eventuele oorzaak weg te nemen, het eelt te (laten)verwijderen en dan vooral rond de hiel. Hier kunnen anders kloven ontstaan, die pijnlijk zijn en lastig genezen. Tot slot: bij veel eeltvorming prettig zittende, platte schoenen, met een dempende, zachte binnenzool. En gebruik regelmatig een goede voetcreme.
Succes, Peter

----------


## peteroomens

_Polyneuropathie is een aandoening van de uiteinden van de zenuwen in armen en benen. De verschijnselen van polyneuropathie bestaan uit gevoelsstoornissen en / of krachtsvermindering, die in de regel symmetrisch en meer aan de benen dan aan de armen aanwezig zijn. Meestal beginnen de verschijnselen in de tenen of voeten._ 
Deze tekst is van het UMC te Utrecht, neuromusculair centrum, die een prima uitleg geeft: http://www.umcutrecht.nl/subsite/neuromusculaircentrum/Polyneuropathie-centrum/Wat-is-
polyneuropathie.htm

Polyneuropathie betekent zoveel als veel-zenuwen-ziekte. De oorzaken kunnen meerdere zijn, o.a. door bloedonderzoek te bepalen. In mijn praktijk ben ik het veel tegengekomen in verband met diabetes (suikerziekte). Naast de voorgeschreven medicatie, kan een podotherapeut speciale inlegzolen maken, die prettig aan de voeten aanvoelen. 
Succes, Peter

----------


## godutch

Ik ben met mijn Polyneuropathie (niet diabetes) bij neurologen geweest die inderdaad alleen maar pillen voorschrijven, met alle ellende en bijverschijnselen. Ook verschillende anti-depresiva. Neurologen zeggen dat er alleen een oplossing is voor de diabetische Polyneuropathie en dat ze geen idee hebben van waar mijn probleem vandaan komt. Uiteindelijk bij een orthopeed gespecialiseerd in traumatologie en sport blessures terecht gekomen (in Costa Rica hebben we geen verwijzing van andere doctoren nodig om een afspraak te krijgen, dus ik ben gelukkig al zoekende op Google and vragen aan verschillende doktoren er zelf achter gekomen wat mijn probleem is. Ik heb een hele hoge wreef en voetholte waardoor de druk mijn hele leven op de tenen en bal van mijn voeten gelegen heeft. Er is dus weinig over van mijn zenuwen. Ik kreeg in een keer tintelend gevoel in mijn voeten en kreeg steeds minder gevoel in mijn onderbenen todat ik bijna volledig gevoelloos was onder de knieen (maar wel pijn had). Ik ben nu 1 jaar onder behandeling met vooral radio frequenties, wisselstroom frequenties en laser en heb inmiddels mijn balans weer terug en kan weer redelijk lopen. Ik neem geen pijnstillers dus mijn voeten doen nog steeds zeer maar door gebruik van schoenen met dikke zolen, gaat het redelijk goed. Ik heb 2 x per week die behandelingen. Ik weet niet of mijn probleem helemaal over zal gaan en hoelang de radiofrequenties en wisselstroom frequenties kunnen helpen. Maar mijn pijn en probleem is voor 70% of meer verholpen. Ik hoop dat iemand hier wat aan heeft.

----------


## peteroomens

Succes, Peter

----------


## NienM

Hoi Plukkie en Rhaj,

Zoals Peter aangaf, is mij ook geadviseerd regelmatig voetcreme te gebruiken. Nu heeft het even geduurd voordat ik de juiste vond, maar ik ben nu heel blij met VSM klovenzalf. Het klinkt misschien wat gek, maar het helpt mij beter dan andere crèmes tegen eelt of kloven. Ik hoop dat jullie hier iets mee kunnen. Ik weet hoe vervelend het is.

Succes!

----------

